# using a snow blade on a GT 235



## groundpoundin (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, 
We just picked up a 42" snow blade for our GT 235 and was wondering are chains and weights suggested or will just chains get the job done for clearing snow.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kind've depends on what surface you're plowing. Chains only will work fine usually if you're on dirt or gravel, but for paved drives, you'll probably want the weights too, as it'll help with tire slippage. You can just use the weights, so as not to mark up your driveway from the chains. I'd start with weights, and if it isn't enough, add chains. Another way to add weight is to add fluid to the tires, but that's another story...


----------



## groundpoundin (Aug 30, 2010)

*Chains and or weights for my GT 235*

Thank you for your tips. The surface would be gravel only but the snow there can get a bit heavy at times. So chains should do the trick and if i added the weights to a GT235 do you use wheel weights or those suit case type weights? And if you ad the suit case type weights is there another type of bracket i would need to order for my GT 235 in order to mount the weights/ Thanks a bunch for your time. 




Rattosh51 said:


> Kind've depends on what surface you're plowing. Chains only will work fine usually if you're on dirt or gravel, but for paved drives, you'll probably want the weights too, as it'll help with tire slippage. You can just use the weights, so as not to mark up your driveway from the chains. I'd start with weights, and if it isn't enough, add chains. Another way to add weight is to add fluid to the tires, but that's another story...


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, with the suitcase weights, you have to have the weight bracket to hold them. Not that familiar with the GT235,
so don't know what you have in the back, but if you have a mount on there, you can use pretty much anything for the weight. A lot of people use their barbells or free weights, bricks, rocks or whatever and throw them in a box mounted to the back. They charge an arm and a leg for the suitcase weight & brackets for them, so I'd start with the wheel weights first. Usually, they are plenty to plow with, especially with chains. 
Have fun!!


----------



## deere235 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Snow blade.*



groundpoundin said:


> Hi,
> We just picked up a 42" snow blade for our GT 235 and was wondering are chains and weights suggested or will just chains get the job done for clearing snow.


Hi there,i have a GT 235 and you will definitely need tire chains and wheel weights for plowing 12"-14" of snow in a chipped driveway.As for the suitcase weights,they do not need a bracket,the top of the hitch plate is where you can hang up to 5 suitcase weights (X)42lbs a piece.Now if your going to plow more than (14")i'd say get atleast 2 if not 4 suitcase weights to go along with the wheel weights,i found this out this past year when trying to plow 23" on a chipped driveway.


----------

